# Milwaukee Refractometer



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

Guys, what are the plastic pieces here called and where can I buy them? TIA


----------



## aaron86 (Jan 1, 2012)

They are just water dropers try amazon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

Pipettes to be exact


----------

